# Reflections on a 200k Audax



## Scoosh (29 Mar 2010)

It's a long way and takes a long time ! 

This was my first 200k Audax, the Canny Man's, going from Dalmeny (nr Edinburgh) to Falkirk, Stirling, Lake of Mentieth (the only lake in Scotland), Callander, Aberfoyle, Drymen, Denny, Kincardine Bridge, Culross and FRB to Dalmeny. Start at 0800 and I finished in 12hr 28min, tired but happy/relieved. 

Wind was brutal for the first stretch going west, then some wintery rain killed the wind as I turned to head east and home . We went up long, tough hills - but the descents didn't seem as long ....

The final 'insult' came when crossing the FRB - there is no way of knowing which side is open to peds/cyclists - and guess who got it wrong ?  Cue one of the hardest bits - carrying bike down steps, under bridge and back up t'other side.

Recovery is going well - I almost feel like walking now .

I'll need a couple of days to consider where I go from here ......


----------



## ACS (29 Mar 2010)

scoosh said:


> I'll need a couple of days to consider where I go from here ......




The Snow Roads of course 

Well done, doffs cap.


----------



## magnatom (29 Mar 2010)

Well done scoosh! 

As for where to go from there....well, the next big number is 300 is it not?


----------



## eck (29 Mar 2010)

Well done indeed Mr scoosh. By all accounts, not an easy 200 for your first. As the others have just said, you know what your next target is. 

And hasn't noodley already offered to be your sherpa for the day?


----------



## Noodley (29 Mar 2010)

eck said:


> And hasn't noodley already offered to be your sherpa for the day?



Given that my longest ride of the year has been 50km I have a long way to go to catch up with scoosh 

But I'm still aiming for the Snow Roads...

Well done on your first 200...


----------



## viniga (29 Mar 2010)

Nice one Scoosh, get that logged for CC Ecosse!


----------



## themightyw (29 Mar 2010)

Congratulations! I intended to do this one (double my longest previous ride) but I was daft and missed the entry date. However when I saw the wind that day I'm extremely glad I didn't!

Chapeau, all who did it.


----------



## Telemark (29 Mar 2010)

well done Scoosh (& Seamab?), sounds like it was really tough!


Come on, we are expecting an EPIC write-up  to match the challenge - a la Arallsopp! Hope you are just teasing us with the short version ... 



T


----------



## Seamab (29 Mar 2010)

Telemark - not quite the epic you're hoping for i doubt, as Scoosh has summed it up nicely - but here's my short account.

Foolishly i thought it was pretty flat barring the Dukes Pass and the bit after Fintry, so i opted for the single speed. I had no idea the stretch between Aberfoyle and Drymen on a collection of potholes, with the odd bit of tarmac joining them, was quite so hilly. I ended up walking a couple of short stretches.

This was my first audax event and i was very surprised by the fast start. I tried to hang on the wheels of the fast boys as the wind was really bad, but by Linlithgow it had all broken up. I continued on passing or being passed by the occasional rider until my chain came off at Cambusbarron.

The stretch between here and Arnprior was into a howling wind and at some point a tandem came past and i wheelsucked  where i could -overtaking them on occasion. The cup of coffee at Arnprior was most welcome.

The stretch from here to Callander was also hillier than expected but there was a fab descent on on a good surface (for once). I stopped at Brig O Turk for a stamp but the guy at the cafe didn't seem to know anything, so i was hoping there was a sign at the other end of the village as i hadn't read the question on the card yet.

I took a wrong turn out of Drymen followed by a couple of others who must have realised the error and turned back at some point. I took a bit of an alternative route to get back on track.

It was about the 80 mile mark when the rain came on and it was cold and miserable even with the wind at our back. It was at this point that the "time to quit" feeling was strongest. I made it to the Kincardine Bridge and stopped at the Bowtrees services for a hot coffee which helped greatly. On to Culross and i was caught by a rider who has done Paris - Brest -Paris just as i was consuming my emergency gel, and he accompanied me back to base and some soup and tea. Thanks to the organiser, Graeme.

I was annoyed at the fun and games at the FRB - narrow steep steps carrying a bike when knackered is not a good recipe.

I also stupidly switched the Garmin off before pressing "reset" so lost my data I finished at approx 6pm (10 hours) with 130 miles on the clock which is my longest cycle so far. A bit jaded today, but not too bad, although the undercarriage is still a wee bit tender and the legs ache a bit.

The organisation was great and you most certainly get your £10 worth. I suppose you can get out of it whatever you want - a fast ride or a slow ride or a just glad to get round ride or anything in between.


----------



## bauldbairn (29 Mar 2010)

Well done Seamab and Scoosh(and anyone else who took part). 

Sounds like it was a real endurance test in that weather. 

That explains my next door neighbour asking me about all the cyclists on the road to Stirling - I knew nothing about it so couldn't tell him.


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Mar 2010)

Good going by both of you, doing a 200 Km ride is no mean feat but doing it in that weather is a real triumph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ian H (29 Mar 2010)

Seamab said:


> ...It was about the 80 mile mark when the rain came on...




Oh how I wish I was there.


----------



## Seamab (30 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the congrats - well deserved

One thing still puzzles me - the start. I'm wondering if this is normal. I hope not.

We were in the courtyard area outside the hall and i was chatting to Scoosh and trying to change my computer to show Km. I went over to my bike leaning against the wall and noticed that others were walking their bikes out a side alley and onto the road, so i followed. I expected everyone to be rounded up and given the ready steady go but half the field were already disappearing fast down the road.... Given the wind conditions, self preservation kicked in and without a moments thought i elected to give chase.

I think a few who were not watching including Scoosh were left behind? So i must apologise to him for not giving him a shout , he was chatting to someone else - but i didn't realise we were in for an instant start. I thought that we were just being grouped together ready for an orderly start and that everyone else was following on behind.

Next time i'll be sure to get to the grid early!


----------



## Greenbank (30 Mar 2010)

Since they aren't races there's no need for a mass start. People tend to drift off when they're ready. Some may even cheekily sneak off a few minutes early but it doesn't make much difference.

Being NotFast(TM), I usually start near the back as it's a nicer feeling to be passing people than starting at the front and being passed by lots of people.


----------



## viniga (30 Mar 2010)

And well done to Seamab too. Hopefully we will catch up soon.


----------



## Telemark (30 Mar 2010)

Thank you Seamab, much appreciated! I was hoping for snippets of what the start and finish of an audax are like, what you were wearing and how you refueled (especially given the weather  & gales) - on the go or stopping anywhere for a wee breather and some soup ? A real shame that your Garmin data are gone  - you'll just have to do it all over again . I bet you are glad that you didn't have to put up with today's conditions .

T


----------



## mercurykev (30 Mar 2010)

Scoosh, I'm glad to hear that you made it round in one piece. The event had a bit of an a-typical start: it's not usual for so many folk to blast of in one group like that but I think the windy conditions made them stick together more than usual. I tried to give chase until Linlithgow but had to stop to fix a slipping seatpost and they disappeared into the distance. The next time I saw anyone was the first control (one of the reasons I carry a mp3 player on audaxes) and I then had company for the rest of the ride.

Well done though - not any easy 200 for your first bash. A sunny Snow Roads would be a walk in the park.


----------



## Seamab (31 Mar 2010)

Telemark said:


> Thank you Seamab, much appreciated! I was hoping for snippets of what the start and finish of an audax are like, what you were wearing and how you refueled (especially given the weather  & gales) - on the go or stopping anywhere for a wee breather and some soup ? A real shame that your Garmin data are gone  - you'll just have to do it all over again . I bet you are glad that you didn't have to put up with today's conditions B).
> 
> T


The finish was great - lots of food,: soup, tea, cakes, steak/macaroni pies....

I wore my biblongs, merino wool blend long sleeve jersey with my Gore windproof, showerproof jacket on top. I had overshoes and mitts. Quite a few had some kind of buff under their helmets but they make me too hot.

Refueling depends on how long you wish to stop. We had a hot coffee and goodie bag provided at 67K (this had biscuits and raisins and sweeties). At Callander 85K there was a bakers where i bought water and a few others were eating pies or rolls. Aberfoyle had a Co-op and cafes - i just stopped for a drink and a oat bar. Drymen had a Spar where i got some Gatorade. Bowtrees services (Kinc Br) had a coffee machine and i had another oat bar then a gel at Culross. I also had my 1.5L Camelbak with water and started off with a bottle of Gatorade. I had already drunk a bottle before the start where there was tea/coffee and continental breakfast available.
I didn't eat/drink enough but i always have this problem...


----------



## Coco (31 Mar 2010)

Well done S & S. 

The training in Renfrewshire must have made all the difference


----------



## Scoosh (31 Mar 2010)

Coco said:


> Well done S & S.
> 
> The training in Renfrewshire must have made all the difference


Ah ! _That's_ what I was missing


----------



## Seamab (1 Apr 2010)

scoosh said:


> Ah ! _That's_ what I was missing



Yes, the Lochwinnoch RV run has been my secret training weapon...It's a great run.

How did you get on with the navigation using your new super dooper Garmin GPS Etrex gadget?


----------



## ACS (1 Apr 2010)

Seamab said:


> Yes, the Lochwinnoch RV run has been my secret training weapon...It's a great run.
> 
> *How did you get on with the navigation using your new super dooper Garmin GPS Etrex gadget*?



Excellent question and very well presented if I may be so bold.

Looking at getting one of these but have never been brave enough to hit the purchase button. I would appreciate reading your review of this gadget.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Apr 2010)

Seamab said:


> Yes, the Lochwinnoch RV run has been my secret training weapon...It's a great run.
> 
> How did you get on with the navigation using your new super dooper Garmin GPS Etrex gadget?


Not well at all 

I seem to have an amazing ability to fail to get maps (first) now routes, loaded properly . There are some wonderful guides but, despite following all of the instructions, no route appears on my screen, nor on the GPS unit. It was this very point I was discussing with MercuryKev while you lot were sliding out the back gate .... 

To add insult to injury, I was talking to GlasgowDave as we rode along and was appreciating his Vista HCx with perfect route, mapping etc and it seemed I was doing everything right - except getting the route on the GPS ! 

I think I need to talk to the supplier or Garmin themselves ....

Thus far, it is 'The Expensive Paperweight'


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2010)

Well done folks, that looks like a nice route.


----------



## Noodley (1 Apr 2010)

scoosh said:


> Thus far, it is 'The Expensive Paperweight'



Just as well you'll have me to show you the route on the Snow Roads


----------



## Tynan (2 Apr 2010)

this is clearly all bollocks

since when did icy rain ever kill a wind

tsk


----------



## Scoosh (5 Apr 2010)

Tynan said:


> this is clearly all bollocks
> 
> since when did icy rain ever kill a wind
> 
> tsk


We have killer winds up here, you know - not like the wimpy things south of ... well, about York, I would guess ...


----------



## Tynan (5 Apr 2010)

'some wintery rain killed the wind'

I did four years in Bradford at Uni and in my experience there wintery rain and wind went togther very happily indeed, you can keep Northern weather, it's bad enough in the micro climate of London for me


----------



## tandemtigers (5 Apr 2010)

*Well done !*

Congrats. Stand very proud. ::You've achieved our 2010 ambition...

We're Scots living in the South who ride a tandem. We started Audax (ing) last year and did a few 100k and one 100 mile ride. However, we've got a 2010 ambition of a 200k....well done to you for clocking up an early one...maybe see you on the Etape Caledonia?:


----------



## Scoosh (6 Apr 2010)

tandemtigers said:


> Congrats. Stand very proud. ::You've achieved our 2010 ambition...
> 
> We're Scots living in the South who ride a tandem. We started Audax (ing) last year and did a few 100k and one 100 mile ride. However, we've got a 2010 ambition of a 200k....well done to you for clocking up an early one...maybe see you on the Etape Caledonia?:


Thank You !

 and  to CycleChat TTs 

Keep the ambition going - and enter a 200k ! As many have said to me: if you can do a 100, you can do a 200 - it's in the head, not the legs.

Yes, I will be at the Etape Caledonia - near the back, on my trusty grey Condor Fratello . There should be quite a big CC team, though most of them will be zooming off at a rate of knots ... while the rest of us will be 'enjoying the ride'


----------

